# Issue with dead pixel on lcd monitor-please help.



## quicky008 (Jun 20, 2011)

For a while,I've been noticing that there's a very tiny dot on the upper right corner of my samsung b2030 monitor that is always dark-i have checked it properly and it does not appear to be a fleck of dirt on the screen or a piece of dried snot.So it seems that this tiny dark spot is actually a dead pixel!

This monitor was purchased last year and is still under warranty-shall i contact samsung and ask them to replace it?What policy does samsung have for dead pixel related issues?Will they replace/repair a monitor if it has just one dead pixel?Please reply-i'm really worried as my monitor is only a few months old and i didn't expect such problems to crop up so soon.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 20, 2011)

Obviously you can't repair the monitor to get rid of the dead pixel. If it doesn't hinder your viewing experience, there's no point in getting a replacement since manufacturers allow a minimum number of dead pixels through testing. You can still try contacting Samsung and seeing what they have to say, but, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with DD's assessment of the situation, including his suggestion to see what Samsung have to say. If nothing comes out of that, you could try this:

Using something that's pointed but not too sharp - like a fine ball-point tip - press on the dead pixel and see if it comes back to life. This technique is more suited to dealing with a stuck pixel rather than a dead one. But who knows, it just might work. Just use common sense in judging the amount of pressure you apply.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for replying.I'll try to get in touch with samsung and see what they have to say about this issue.

@Desmond-this dead pixel doesn't really hinder my viewing experience as its too small and is barely noticeable but still as this monitor is just a couple of months old,such things aren't expected of it-that's the reason i wish to get it replaced.

@pimpom: I've read about the method u have suggested for getting rid of the dead pixel on various websites but many users have warned that it may actually create more dead pixels instead of reviving the one that's already dead or stuck-so i don't really wish to apply it on my monitor.Nonetheless,thanks a lot for your valuable advice.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 20, 2011)

Heard that samsung repair only after 3 dead pixel comes, not pm sure though..... Better call customer care....


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2011)

even i have one pixel stuck at 'red'....i tried using the udpixel app but no use.....so applying a little pressure will solve the problem is it???


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 20, 2011)

Samsung replaced my brother's LCD panel, which had a single dead pixel!


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 20, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> Samsung replaced my brother's LCD panel, which had a single dead pixel!


That's a really wonderful news-thanks a lot for posting this information.What was the make and model of your bro's LCD panel?Was it by any chance a 20" monitor like mine?I'd also appreciate if you could apprise me of the steps your brother had taken to obtain the replacement for his defective monitor.

I'm thinking of sending an e-mail to samsung India's tech support dept. about this issue and then I'd contact their customer care service depending on the way they respond to my problem-am I likely to receive a positive response from their end if i follow this procedure?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 21, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> That's a really wonderful news-thanks a lot for posting this information.What was the make and model of your bro's LCD panel?Was it by any chance a 20" monitor like mine?I'd also appreciate if you could apprise me of the steps your brother had taken to obtain the replacement for his defective monitor.
> 
> I'm thinking of sending an e-mail to samsung India's tech support dept. about this issue and then I'd contact their customer care service depending on the way they respond to my problem-am I likely to receive a positive response from their end if i follow this procedure?



actually he is my maternal brother and is just a 12 year old kid. I had to fix it for him. I just called Samsung's technical helpline/customer care(toll free number) as asked them to visit us. They responded within 3days and after examining the monitor, they replaced the panel on the very next day! 
mind you...they WILL NOT replace your whole monitor, just the panel i.e the LCD screen will be replaced


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 21, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> actually he is my maternal brother and is just a 12 year old kid. I had to fix it for him. I just called Samsung's technical helpline/customer care(toll free number) as asked them to visit us. They responded within 3days and after examining the monitor, they replaced the panel on the very next day!
> mind you...they WILL NOT replace your whole monitor, just the panel i.e the LCD screen will be replaced



Thanks again for replying.Someone else had mentioned here earlier that samsung replaces their lcd panels only after they have developed atleast 3 dead pixels-if that really was the case then i don't think they would have replaced your bro's lcd panel that had just a single dead pixel.Anyway,it seems the best way to get this issue resolved is to contact Samsung's technical helpline-I think that's what i'll have to do now.What was the screen size of your bro's monitor?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 21, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks again for replying.Someone else had mentioned here earlier that samsung replaces their lcd panels only after they have developed atleast 3 dead pixels-if that really was the case then i don't think they would have replaced your bro's lcd panel that had just a single dead pixel.Anyway,it seems the best way to get this issue resolved is to contact Samsung's technical helpline-I think that's what i'll have to do now.What was the screen size of your bro's monitor?



i didn't notice the screen size, but it's surely 20", i think it's 22".
And for testing purpose, i had laid down the monitor flat on bed after switching it ON, and placed a single drop of water exactly on that spot to magnify it and i'm pretty sure that it was a SINGLE dead pixel! 

Have i mention that the monitor was only 3 months old?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 21, 2011)

@Sammy:I have examined the screen very closely to determine how many pixels have been affected-there's only a very tiny spot that remains dark all the time-it is even more clearly visible when viewed against a white or coloured background,so I'm pretty sure that its a single dead pixel.Pixels that are adjacent to it are lit and don't have this issue.I hope samsung's technicians won't dismiss the matter as something trivial when they hear that my monitor has only one dead pixel-that's something i'm really worried about!

My monitor was purchased in august last year and therefore its not even one year old.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 21, 2011)

Try them nevertheless. They might replace it


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement Sam-will definitely give it a try.

Update:I've just registered a complaint with their tech support department,they've stated that one of their technicians will visit me within 24 working hours-lets see how that goes!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 21, 2011)

anything for my lcd issue if you guys mind replying???


----------



## pimpom (Jun 21, 2011)

abhidev said:


> even i have one pixel stuck at 'red'....i tried using the udpixel app but no use.....so applying a little pressure will solve the problem is it???





abhidev said:


> anything for my lcd issue if you guys mind replying???


There's no guarantee that it will work. This technique often works, but not always, and there's always a small chance that you might make it worse. Sorry I can't be more specific, but that's the way it is. If you want to try it, use a good magnifying glass and start with a light pressure. You can also try tapping it with your finger first.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 21, 2011)

abhidev said:


> anything for my lcd issue if you guys mind replying???



missed your post at first buddy. A light press might not render a harm, but don't press it real hard. Better if you call the company helpline.

Btw, samsung's technician's are really helpful


----------



## abhidev (Jun 22, 2011)

@pimpom,sammy: thanx for replying...well i tried applying a little pressure but i was bit hesitant coz it may mess up. So guess i'll hv to call the lg helpline.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 22, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @pimpom,sammy: thanx for replying...well i tried applying a little pressure but i was bit hesitant coz it may mess up. So guess i'll hv to call the lg helpline.



update us regarding the matter...


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 23, 2011)

@abhidev:if ur monitor is still under warranty,do not try to repair/fix it yourself-it may actually make things worse.Try contacting the service centre and ask them to send one of their technicians over to your place to check out the issue.


I received a call from a samsung technician yesterday-after i described the problem to him he said that he'll visit me soon and try to fix this issue.I am awaiting his arrival-i don't know when he's gonna show up.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 23, 2011)

They will definitely visit you...it's just you are getting impatient!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 23, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> @abhidev:if ur monitor is still under warranty,do not try to repair/fix it yourself-it may actually make things worse.Try contacting the service centre and ask them to send one of their technicians over to your place to check out the issue.



will definitely call the lg guys.....


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2011)

Today I was visited by a samsung technician at about 9 am-he had with him a new LCD panel which he installed in my monitor.He told me that samsung's official policy is to replace a defective panel only if it has atleast 2-3 dead pixels but he had replaced mine anyway out of sheer goodwill-this sounded too good to be true,i don't know what to make of it-lol.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 26, 2011)

quicky008 said:


> Today I was visited by a samsung technician at about 9 am-he had with him a new LCD panel which he installed in my monitor.He told me that samsung's official policy is to replace a defective panel only if it has atleast 2-3 dead pixels but he had replaced mine anyway out of sheer goodwill-this sounded too good to be true,i don't know what to make of it-lol.



lucky you! 
did he take any "cash"?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2011)

@Sammy:No dude.But i think it won't be just as easy for me to get a replacement if this new LCD panel ever develops a single dead pixel in future,just like its predecessor.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats true!


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lets hope such issues won't occur again,but one never knows-electronic items have become highly unreliable these days.


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

Good thing it all got sorted out for you, anyway putting too much pressure on lcd would crack it and kill a large area, so stay clear in future.


----------

